# COSTCO HID LANTERN part 3



## Brock (Jul 26, 2005)

Continued from Part 2


----------



## jollytoker420 (Jul 27, 2005)

I just got mine today. WOW. 
I already thanked Lightraven enough I think. 
I want to issue a BIG thanks to all the members that made it possible for other out-of-staters to have this sweet light.

NightShift: It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## StoneDog (Jul 27, 2005)

Does anyone know if these are available in Atlanta area Costco stores?

Just how bad are the artifacts in the beam?

Jon


----------



## CLHC (Jul 27, 2005)

The one that I got from mtbkndad has a multi-point star pattern for the hotspot with little "artifacts". It's not like it has a flawless beam pattern much like SFs, but this thing is EXTREMELY BRIGHT and would not be much use at such close proximics unless you're using sunglasses of course. . .

This HID throws and lights up my street area in the evening. The kid across the street likened it to a giant light-saber and a car dealer spotlight. In fact I use it to light my bedroom at night (ceiling bounce) and it's like daytime.

So the "artifacts" is forgotten when one considers the intensity of the light factor.


----------



## StoneDog (Jul 27, 2005)

I just called the closest local Costco (in Duluth). According to them none of the Atlanta area warehouses carry it (using part number 871155).

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Consider me in for the 3512 group buy if the price is still this low.

Jon


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 27, 2005)

I got home frome the Northern California get together around 7:00 PM on Sunday. It was quite light out still when I started taking my spotlights into the house, but overcast. Some friends asked what my big light is so I told them and turned it on. What suprised everybody is that I was able to light up trees over 200 yards away in essentially overcast daylight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*StoneDog said:*
I just called the closest local Costco (in Duluth). According to them none of the Atlanta area warehouses carry it (using part number 871155).

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Consider me in for the 3512 group buy if the price is still this low.

Jon 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wendy mentioned in a post early in part 2 that we will never see this price again since Costco sold them at 0 markup. Just how low the 3152 will be is a big question mark, but I think it is pretty much guaranteed to be more then the Costco HID. It would be nice to be wrong, but since a group buy is not likely to produce the number Costco purchased to get their lights I do not see how the price could end up being that low again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## StoneDog (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, a $75 monster-HID was just too good to be true. Almost makes me wish I lived on the west coast. _Almost._ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jim5 (Jul 27, 2005)

LightRaven might get you one if there are any still available. I am getting one sent to Texas for $108. I doubt if a group buy materializes. Probably would have to order a container if there are no other distributors in the States. I asked Wendy if we could go through the repair facility and she said no. I'll bet the repair facility is outsourced and not actually New Focus Lighting. However, I might be wrong.


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 27, 2005)

I still have a few, but we're getting close to the end of my stash. Search B/S/T lights for my name or Costco HID. I think it's buried a few pages deep.

Oh, and I think a public apology to California is in order.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## StoneDog (Jul 27, 2005)

Lightraven, I think shipping will push me over the edge (funny because even with shipping it's a great deal). Thanks for making those availabe to us here on CPF.

Jon


----------



## mrsinbad (Jul 27, 2005)

Consider me in for a 3512 Group buy too... 

How about someone starting a separate thread on this subject?


----------



## Chris_Medico (Jul 27, 2005)

Mine is in route from California right now. It should be here about midnight east coast time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## NightShift (Jul 27, 2005)

so how many candlepower is the costco HID? more than 10k, 15k?


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mrsinbad said:*
Consider me in for a 3512 Group buy too... 

How about someone starting a separate thread on this subject? 

[/ QUOTE ]

When this light is actually in production and the manufacturer confirms legitimate group buy details a seperate thread would be good.
Right now I still consider it a "vaporlight".
Once the Manufacturer knows the price, a quantity target, and an availability date we could do a legitimate group buy thread. For that matter I would really like to see one or know that a CPF member has actually used one before I would commit to a group buy. If this is a brand new light there are bound to be problems or unforeseen design issues once this light hits production.

I do have two Costco HID's so I know first hand that they are nice lights with a few flaws (door/ hinge design, cheap rubber grip(the grip in one of my lights pulls out real easily), etc.) I would like to know what are the real world +'s and -'s of the 3152 before committing to get one.
For that matter I would really like to now for sure that this light will be in production and a group buy is possible in real workable numbers before having CPF member's expend time and energy on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## blin (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all, 

What would be a good replacement NiMh or li-ion 12v battery?

I searched but could not find anything but standard 12v UPS Lead acid cells.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 27, 2005)

You'll have to make your own pack if you want to replace the SLA with a different type. The charger will also need to be replaced.

You could probably fit 10 D cells in the same volume as the 7AH SLA battery ... maybe even stretch it to F cells if you're willing to sacrafice the space occupied by the cords / built-in charging circuitry.


----------



## Chris_Medico (Jul 28, 2005)

Mine showed up last night. Its a lot bigger than I expected. 

I only got to use it outside for a minute so I don't think it reached full brightness. What I can say is WOW! That thing is obscene!! Love it!!

[email protected], I'd love to bring this puppy with me on the next trip to Holland. I don't know if there will be room in my bags. I think your neighbors would be surprised and frightened. It would light up everyones yard at the same time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'm going to get some beamshots in the next few days. I have a friend with a Canon D20 and lots of lenses. I think a good distance shot will be nice. 

I now understand what everyone it talking about with the battery door. Glad for the heads up so I'm being very careful with it.


----------



## SIG (Aug 2, 2005)

Picked up some of the HID lights from Costco last Friday. Two comments: They are BIG and they are BRIGHT!!!

A friend and I drove from the San Francisco Bay Area to the Santa Maria Costco on Friday (a three hour drive each way). I took the day off and we called ahead to ensure they had lights in stock. I bought two and my friend bought three of the lights. They had 11 lights on the pallet and we bought five, so they had six left. Not sure if there is another pallet in the store. None were in the immediate area. The display light had no charge and we bought them without seeing how bright there are. The pics on the various threads do not do it justice! So, it was worth the drive. Great value for an HID spotlight.


----------



## jfong (Aug 2, 2005)

Whoa SIG! That's crazy... MS MapPoint calculates it to be more than four hours from where I am in the Bay Area, and $25 worth of gas each way... I want one really bad too, but I'm trying to get a friend to bring one back up when he comes back up from Valencia for the fall semester.

Did either of you two buy an extra to sell? If so, maybe I can save my friend the carry-on/trunk-space. I sent you a PM.


----------



## JimH (Aug 2, 2005)

I was 4 wheeling and camping last weekend. At night I broke out the Costco HID light to show off. To provide light for the entire surrounding area, I set the light on my car trailer and aimed it at the back of the camper. It had the desired effect - the whole area was lit up. Then someone noticed this bright light shining way up in the trees. It took a few minutes to realize it was the reflection from the HID light bouncing off the back of the camper. 

Several people who couldn't believe it was the reflection shining up in the trees took turns blocking the light between the spotlight and the back of the camper.

If the Razorbeam (smaller, lighter, waterproof, more rugged) could compete favorably (light wise) with the Costco HID, they would have have to beat customers away with a stick.


----------



## jim5 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a question. I recieved mine yesterday thanks to Lightraven. Pluged it in and green light came on showing full charge. Used it for maybe 2 minutes. Pluged it in red light came on. 2 hours later red light still on. Unpluged and re-pluged now green light is on. Do you think it is defective? Works fine other than this. Maybe I just need to try it again.


----------



## Lightraven (Aug 2, 2005)

Jim5,

Having played with a lot of these things, they do have their quirks--and the LED battery charge indicator is one of them. It seems like measuring the battery charge using red light/green light isn't quite an exact science.

It doesn't sound like anything defective (in the sense of being unusual) based on what I've seen, but I'll let others offer their opinion.


----------



## Trashman (Aug 2, 2005)

No, I don't think it's defective. I've played with it for more than 5 minutes before and the green light still came on. I used it again for about 30 seconds, and the red charging light came on and it charged for a quite a while. That's just how these lights work.


----------



## jim5 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Lightraven did you ever get a replacement hinge.


----------



## bucken (Aug 2, 2005)

As long as you seem to be charging OK, and getting decent run times, then don't be concerned about the LED's. I have two HID's, and though the LED's on one seem to work slightly better than the other, neither one comes even close to being a reliable indicator. It would be nice if they DID work good, and there are probably many that DO work well. But, for the price, you won't hear me complaining too loudly.


----------



## mtbkndad (Aug 3, 2005)

One of mine turns green when charged and one of mine turns green, when it wants to, when it is charged. If that light is un-plugged and then plugged back in it will turn green if it has a full charge and stay red if the charge is not yet complete. The important thing is that it charges. I agree with bucken, though I will put it in different words. If these were Maxabeam's or Rayzorbeam's I would be complaining about the imperfect charging lights for the money I spent. For the Costco HID's I figure bright light + cheap price = concesions somewhere. In this case those concesions are 
1) Really BIG lights 
2) 0 profit for Costco
3) Lousy hinges- Rather, poorly designed hinges.
4) Not so smart charger.
5) Rubber hand grips that can pull out if twisted wrong.
6) One CPF member mentioned many of the innards seem to be off the shelf components made to fit in this case as opposed to custom components designed just for this case (I do not know if that is true, but that is what the CPF member reported and that would certainly help keep cost down). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Lightraven (Aug 3, 2005)

I contacted customer service using the phone number Wendy provided in this thread. It seems to be an auto accessories business in the Chicago area. My contact was polite and he responded about as rapidly as could reasonably be expected since I called on Friday afternoon Pacific time. I wasn't asked to provide a receipt or any other hassles. He just wanted to know where to send the new cover. So far, so good.

I should be getting the replacement battery cover/door and I will simply lift the hinge pin and put the new door on. Right now, the latch on the other side of the door is holding it on (sort of), preventing the cables from flailing around while I'm trying to spotlight people. I still use this light at my job, as much to impress the guys as any other reason. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## James S (Aug 3, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
6) One CPF member mentioned many of the innards seem to be off the shelf components made to fit in this case as opposed to custom components designed just for this case

[/ QUOTE ]

And where might I find these shelves where i can get the guts of an HID light for that price? I'd be as happy with that as with the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Aug 3, 2005)

I would like to know that myself. I would have to go through all of the threads to find the post. I think what he was referring to is that since the manufacturer is in the HID Automotive business, they already have bulbs and ballasts. Then the batteries, chargers, reflectors, etc. are all common as in not made just for this light. You probably still need to be a Chinese manufacturer to have access to these shelves. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## ddaadd (Aug 3, 2005)

Wendy's post regarding the bulb.....

Wendy's post


----------



## markdi (Aug 4, 2005)

6000k at 3200 lumens - sure ya right


----------



## ddaadd (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## SIG (Aug 4, 2005)

HAHAHA - great pic!! It made me laugh outloud! When I saw that pic on the box with the guy changing his tire, I thought "Gee, I think the HID would be utterly blinding for such a job". I've literally worn my sunglasses indoors at night when testing out this light.


----------



## Lightraven (Aug 4, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I'm surprised they didn't show a picture of mom using the HID to check on her sleeping baby. Except for the charred retinas, baby's just fine!

What they really need to show is a picture of someone lighting up a Yosemite El Capitan climber at night on the cliff face from the ground.


----------



## mtbkndad (Aug 4, 2005)

ddaadd,

I love that picture. When I was telling my wife all of the marketing botches with this light, one of the things I mentioned was the picture. I told her that using the Costco HID that close would be more blinding then illuminating.
Your pic is much more accurate. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Lightraven (Aug 4, 2005)

We've probably settled the LED charging indicator quirk, but I just noticed something even stranger.

I ran 4 HID's with fully charged batteries for about five minutes or so. I then plugged them all in at the same time. After about 1-2 hours of AC, one went from red to green. Next, I unplugged one of the red LED spotlights. As I did so, the LED turned green before fading out. I replugged it and got a green light. I unplugged the remaining two and they did the same thing--turn green as they were unplugged for about two seconds before fading out. Replugging them got a green light.



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 4, 2005)

My R123 charger does the same thing: red to green when unplugging. I don't think that it went green when I re-plugged it in though.

Hmmm... There must be an explanation, but I don't know how the circuit works. Heck, I don't know how any circuit works lol.


----------



## bobbo (Aug 5, 2005)

I have four of these lights.When I first bought them, I plugged in the chargers and everyone of the chargers had a green light.I checked the voltage and all had 13.8/13.9 volts.I found by turning on the light and then plugging in the charger (with the light turned on),the red charging light will come on and the battery will charge up to aprox. 14.2 volts before the green light comes back on and stops charging.


----------



## Lumines (Aug 5, 2005)

I had to set that pic as my wallpaper!!! LOL!!! I think a 10mcp THOR on "low" might be too much for changing a tire. I had forgotten about that pic on the box since I threw it away right when I got it.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 5, 2005)

ddaadd,

LOL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif That's a good one! When I bought mines and saw the pictures on the box, I was totally thinking about that too. This thing is waaaaay too bright to be used for that purpose....


----------



## BugLightGeek (Aug 5, 2005)

DDAADD...that is a hilarious photo!!

I need to chime in here as well. Thanks to TedEBear I also have one of these amazing light cannons sitting in my living room. In fact, when the UPS driver dropped off the HUGE box on Tuesday, my wife called me at work to find out what the heck I ordered that was so huge!! She's somewhat used to small packages arriving in the mail every so often with a flashlight or batteries or something but this blew her away! She figured I had gone out and bought a microwave or something!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif She was definately ready to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif on me!! 
This story gets even better since I ripped open the box when I got home and just started grinning like a fool when I pulled out this monster light cannon. It kinda reminds me of those short stubby cannons they used during the civil war. The lens covering the reflector is as large as a dinner plate! I flipped the switch and my jaw dropped as the light was not only *AMAZINGLY* bright but grew even brighter as the light warmed up!! It literally looked like it was going to burn a hole through the drywall!
I know I had an ear-to-ear grin going and I have not had so much "fun" with a light in a really long time. This is an amazing piece of equipment and I can't wait to show it off to anyone within range!!


----------



## Lumines (Aug 5, 2005)

by "in range" you mean everyone anywhere near your house right? I turned mine on pointing straight up in the back yard about a week ago, and heard at least 3 different people from 3 different directions scream assorted obscenities. You just can't put a price on that.


----------



## jfong (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks again SIG! Great having the ultimate flashlight (er... spotlight)!

hilarious pic, ddaadd!!

lol lumines... I turned mine on for my mom yesterday night (~11:30pm) so she could water her plants, and she told me to turn it off because house lights for neighbors on all three sides suddenly turned on too.

Even though this thing is pretty big, I want to be able to transport it a bit without worrying to death about scratches and what not, so this morning I cut out (corrugated) cardboard circles to protect the lens. They hold in place well with rubber bands. (see pic)

I also found a small duffel bag that fits the spotlight very well. I would prefer something more tactical-looking, like my Maxpedition bags, but to save some money, I settled on a black Nike duffel at my local Big 5 Sporting goods. Its on sale this week for $17.99. Unfortunately, the white piping and the nike logos (big one on one side, then a small one on each of the ends) kill the tactical look. The material seems to be good-quality, though, and as a bonus, the zipper can be locked with a small travel lock.
http://www.ebags.com/nike/b1_3_brasilia_small_duffel/product_detail/index.cfm?ModelID=16203&sourceid=YAHSHOPP
http://niketown.nike.com/niketown/catalog/pdp.jsp?productId=62687&categoryId=53009&productGroup=62685












P.S. The shoulder strap on the duffel is permanently-attached.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 5, 2005)

I just got back from Costco located in Torrance, California.

I saw about 20 Costco HID Spotlights sitting on a pallet. They were right next to Thor Spotlights. The cost for the HID's were around $79.00.


----------



## lumenjunkie (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank God for that photo -- now I at least know how to use my Costco HID: as a keylight to unlock the door, or to find a credit card which fell between the seats, or reading a road map. Anyone else got any other apps for the manufacturer?


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 6, 2005)

It seems like it would be great for checking on the kids at nigh to see if they're asleep yet. Quietly of course, we wouldn't want to wake them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KevinL (Aug 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lumines said:*
by "in range" you mean everyone anywhere near your house right? I turned mine on pointing straight up in the back yard about a week ago, and heard at least 3 different people from 3 different directions scream assorted obscenities. You just can't put a price on that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My lights are not quite in the same league, but as I was doing range testing for a smaller 10W HID, I realized that if I could see the beam reach 330 yards and bounce back to reach my eyes, that means anybody within a circle of that radius could see my beam!

35W HID.. now that's gonna attract lotsa attention, man.

I've never been so happy to hear "TURN THE DAMNED LIGHT OFF" yelled at me either /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Lightraven (Aug 6, 2005)

I got my new battery cover/door today. I just pushed the hinge pin out, and dropped the new cover in. It took a little adjusting to get it seated and it was good to go.

Thanks to [email protected], Wendy and New Focus. Very good service. Makes me more comfortable about selling a bunch of these lights as well as using it in the field.


----------



## BillWW (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow, this thread is now 3 parts deep!!!

I received 4 from mtbkndad. Two for me and a brother. I think they are fantastic lights. I do not shine them out doors in the city much, because the neighbors seem to get disturbed by them. I do let them shine up on the ceiling and light my room for entertainment. They are pretty bright for a portable spotlight.

I originally took mine apart as mentioned above and just found off the shelf parts in it such as the standard charger, 12v 7 amp hour lead acid battery that is common to computer back up systems. The internal parts were not really manufactured specifically for the spotlight, but were only fitted. My Thor converted HID flashlight looked just as good as the original Costco spotlight did internally. 

The reflector of my Thor 15 Mcp converted spotlight has a wider spread and does not seem to focus the beam as sharp as the Costco specific HID reflector. The Costco is deeper on the bowl. 

I found that strange finding out that the Costco spotlight's parabolic reflector was using an H7 base, which is not the standard d2s p32d 35 Watt automotive standard base throughout the world. 

Their ballast and bulb seem custom to China or their own manufacturing plant or perhaps they are able to buy those too in China from a warehouse. I initially reported they are a rebased d2s bulb. They really are a custom bulb formed in an H7 plastic base. The bulb does not look like a standard d2s base with a custom h7 spacer.

I am going camping next weekend and plan on lighting up my tent with all four of them? Over kill? Will I have the brightest tent?

*Seriously, they are a really neat light! I like mine even more the longer that I own it and realize that there are not very many available now.* 

I am glad I have an extra for a spare too. *Thanks again very much mtbkndad!* Both my brother and I love these lights! 

They are so much fun and amazing, although my Thor 15 Mcp 4300 Kelvin converted spotlight is still brighter than the 6000K Costco spotlight. 

FYI, the whiter the HID bulbs appear, the dimmer the light output becomes. So, a 4300K philips or Osram standard automotive bulb would be about 3200 lumens. 

A 6000K bulb would be about 2500 lumens or about 20 percent less bright than a standard 4300K automotive bulb.

So, a stock 4300K bulb is actually more efficient per lumen/watt then the current 6000K Costco spotlights. Meaning I can have 20 percent additional brightness for my 15 Mcp HID converted Thor with the same run time as the Costco HID spotlight, but with a more yellow beam.

So, my Thor 15 Mcp Hid conversion is still the lighting king!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Bill


----------



## markdi (Aug 7, 2005)

I was right kool.

the big hid bulb manufacturers would offer a 3200 lumen 6000k bulb if is was possible - cost effective etc.

most 5700 - 6000k hid bulbs put out 2400 lumens at 35 watts.

I am going to put my 5300 lumen 50 watt phillips dl50 hid bulb and my 25/50 watt ballast in my black 15mcp thor tommorroww or so.

my house is a mess right now 

need to make some space to work. 

my 35 watt hid(vec 126bw)vector mod has a 35 watt phillips dl35
bulb in it - 3600 lumens 4500k(exspensive bulb)

it is very white bright and light weight.


----------



## BillWW (Aug 7, 2005)

markdi,

I am also using a phillips standard automotive 4300K d2s bulb. I do not know the difference between the dl35 and my phillips or if it is the same bulb as yours. The phillips tend to be a little whiter in color temperature than the Osram brand bulbs. I have both. The Osram tend to be a little more yellow or softer on your eyess. 

I do not understand fully why the HID bulbs are not as efficient at different color temperatures, but just know from published specs that the 4300k bulbs are the brightest.

I have checked phillips specs on both ranges of the 4300k bulbs. The 6000k have lower lumens and also the 3000k phillips bulbs that are really bug yellow also have lower lumens. 4300K seems to be the most efficient color temperature.

I guess the salt mixtures in the bulb have different energy excitation levels with the higher voltages. Maybe the higher color temperature 6000k salts do not excite as well as the lower colored temperature salts such as 4300K and also the same with the lower 3000K salts not exciting as well too.

I know the dl50 bulbs are a lower color temperature than the standard 35 watt 4300k Phillips. But I believe they are still about 4000K off the top of my head.

With those dl50 bulbs you would be the spotlight king, although your battery would die a lot faster. I would guess 20 minutes less than the 35 watt bulbs? 90 minutes?

I would like to buy some dl50 bulbs, but am afraid they would cost a lot? A 50 Watt ballast would cost a lot also?

Bill


----------



## Lumines (Aug 8, 2005)

One more use... this light should DEFINITELY be used to read menus in restaurants. Move over ARC! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Sarius (Aug 8, 2005)

There have been so many posting, I don't remember if anyone's mentioned the sidespill. I just got mine, and last night took it outside. Of course as bright as everyone says,but I also noticed that while directing the main beam over the top of my neighbor's two story house which is about 20 yards away, the sidespill alone illuminated the entire side of the house enough to count bricks! Photon's Galore!


----------



## markdi (Aug 8, 2005)

My dl35 bulbs came with a spec sheet
that also listed the spec's for the dl50 bulb.
before I saw the spec sheet I did not even know a 50 watt
d2s bulb exsisted.
so I wanted and found a dl50

the dl35's are brighter and more exspensive than the
phillips 85122 automotive bulbs.

maybe the dl35's are hand selected higher output 85122's


----------



## BillWW (Aug 8, 2005)

So, markdi, what is the cost of a dl50? $150.00? $200.00?

Also, where did you get the ballast and how much was the ballast?

Bill


----------



## markdi (Aug 8, 2005)

I paid 230.00(shipped) for my 25/50 watt ballast and dl50 bulb.


----------



## BillWW (Aug 8, 2005)

How is your ballast? 50 watt full time or only part time duty cycle? Where could I buy some too or was yours a one time deal? 

Thanks 

Bill


----------



## markdi (Aug 9, 2005)

full time duty cycle 91% efficient
power draw is around 55 watts in 50 watt mode.

most 35 watt ballast's draw 45 watts or so

I will look for the website I bought it from.
and post it on cpf again.

the price for me was a one time deal.

my 50 watt dl50 powered thor will have well over twice the bulb lumens of a costco hid - cool.

the dl35 bulb in my under 4 pound hid vector mod has 50 prcent more bulb lumens(3600 lumens)than a costco hid(2400 lumens)and it runs for over 80 minutes on its internal nimh battery.


----------



## markdi (Aug 9, 2005)

there is a post from a rep of the manufacturer of the costco hid somewhere around here that say's a 10,000k 3200 lumen 35 watt hid bulb is available as an option.

I would love to see that in person


----------



## SteveF (Aug 9, 2005)

After playing with flashlights since a kid, I have modified several hand held lights to either lower or stop most of the side spell of light coming straight out from the bulb. As I remember, the spotlights on Police cars were a sealed bulb with a black shield over the filaments and allowing only the light hitting the reflector to shine through. Since I found this form, which is very good, I found out about the Cosco HID light, and found a friend in CA to send me one. After several nights playing with it , I had to change it to my mods. This helped allot, maybe not prefect, but using what materials I had on hand carefully measuring what size and distance from the bulb that was needed, finally it worked.
There are two shields, one over the bulb, and a small one on the lower part of the reflector to stop the reflection from this part also. I just wished the HID handheld lights would incorporate shielding in most of their lights also.
Here is some pictures. First two, Show’s the shields, and the next two, with the light on, notice little light coming from the bulb directly.


----------



## SteveF (Aug 9, 2005)

How to upload pictures?


----------



## JimH (Aug 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SteveF said:*
How to upload pictures? 

[/ QUOTE ]

1. go to <a href="photobucket.com" target="_blank">photobucket.com</a> 
2. register (it's free)
3. use the photobucket screen tool to upload your photos to photobucket
4. For the pictures you want to display on CPF, 
-- a) check mark the little box by each picture to select it. 
-- b) Then click on "generate HTML" at the bottom of the page
-- c) find the box with lines in it that start with ""
-- d) click in this box to select it 
-- e) copy this selection to your clipboard
5. Paste the selection into your post where you want to display the pictures


----------



## SteveF (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok Now let me try this, pictures of the mods to the HID light.

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a247/Stevejfrank/Pit1.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a247/Stevejfrank/Pit2.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a247/Stevejfrank/Pit3.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a247/Stevejfrank/Pit4.jpg


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 10, 2005)

Cool. That would reduce glare, but since it removes the spill, doesn't it make the beam less useful for "general" applications?

Any beamshots?


----------



## JimH (Aug 10, 2005)

Steve,

You were pretty close. Here's your pictures. You needed to click on the [ img] section, not the [ url] section.


----------



## SteveF (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim for the help, I am catching on. 
Bindibadgi, the light comming off the bulb is not blocked from the reflector, the shield is down in just enougth to stop the direct spillover,if looking at the buld as you move the view point, as it angles toward the edge of the reflector the bright point of the buld almost comes in view. At first the cone was adjustable in and out to find the right point. Also the back shield does not stop any light from hitting the lower part of the reflector. I just wish I had a way to make the shields from a pure spear shape as that would have been the ultament. Just a note, there is still some spillover from the shields from not beaning a great shinny reflector,nor a good shaped spher, and looks like I need to clean the glass a second time, even with the light beening so bright, even a small amount of dust on the lens makes spillover. 
I just wish I had taken a beam shot before the changes to compare to, I will try to take some shots soon.Thanks all again.


----------



## markdi (Aug 10, 2005)

why does this thread scroll from tright to left ?


----------



## N162E (Aug 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SteveF said:*
After playing with flashlights since a kid, I have modified several hand held lights to either lower or stop most of the side spell of light coming straight out from the bulb. using what materials I had on hand carefully measuring what size and distance from the bulb that was needed, finally it worked.
There are two shields, one over the bulb, and a small one on the lower part of the reflector to stop the reflection from this part also.

[/ QUOTE ]

Great looking work Steve. Could you tell us a litle more about the inner shield. What is it made of? How or if it is attached to the bulb? How did you make it?


----------



## SteveF (Aug 10, 2005)

Sure Fred

At first I was a little hesitant to take it apart as it was new and had no problems, and the old saying if it isn’t broke don’t fix it was in my mind I gave it some time until I could not take it anymore. First I had to be very careful as not to even touch the bulb or the bad thought of breaking it. My first step was to look at the dead zone of the reflector ( about 2.25” this is the flat spot on the bottom ) knowing that the resulting shield size could not be any bigger or as it would block the light reflecting from the main big reflector. This zone does nothing to help the light in the main beam The next thing was to figure out the angle of the first shield to be as to direct most of the blocked light back to the center of the bulb, note the angle would change as the distance from the bulb would change. A straight line was held in place from the top of the reflector edge to the bulbs bright spot and this would be the bottom of the top shield, doing so would stop any direct light from shining out directly from the bulb but would not hinder the main beam in any way. The bottom shield was figured out as to stop the flat area from reflecting any light form this location as I would look into the reflector and I could also see the bright spot almost as well as looking directly at the bulb also this was figured as not to block any light from the reflector. The material used was .010” ten plated steel ( not the best stuff to use) formed into a cone and the support was made from two different sizes of brass tubing from the hobby shop. The reason for the two sizes was that they were cut to a length so they could be sled inside of each other to allow adjustment of the support length of the cone. The support was made from one the tubing pieces soldiered to the center of a rounded cut printed circuit board, panted with wrinkle black paint, and glued to the exact center of the front glass cover. 
hope that helps.


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 10, 2005)

markdi -

I believe the photos should be posted like below. Thataway, I don't have to drive my mouse to Memphis.

But you know that was a Hotwire Guru being a good guy and helping a talented Noob show us a cool mod so I wasn't gonna complain. But thanks giving me an excuse 'cause the only thing I like to complain about more than a big picture is a long link and the only thing I like to complain about more than a long link is a subject changer.

NICE MOD!





















--------

- Jeff


----------



## N162E (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Steve,

Once again great work. The pictures are excellent. I was just a little confused looking at the reflected image. Your explanation makes it all clear. Thanks again and please feel free to share in the future.


----------



## NightShift (Aug 10, 2005)

does anyone have any of these left to ship to the east coast? My coworker is interested in one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif PM me please if you have one.


----------



## fluxface (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok I had 5 of these yesterday but sold 3. So of the 2 I need to pick one for myself. The 2 that are left have slightly different hues. After warm um they are the same color but during the 1st 5 mins, one was quite purple. Is this a good or bad sign? Or is it just a function of break-in? I did test them all 5 together and the beam patterns are different as well. 2 were very pencil like, 1 was quite broad (the pattern got larger and larger the further it was from the lamp), and the other 2 were somewher in between. I'm guessing it's either in the bulb tolerance (where the arc is relative to the base), differnt H7 adapter, or just cheap reflectors? Any ideas or comments?

TIA,

Brian


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 10, 2005)

Too many pixels in the picture. The picture should not exceed 800 x 800 pixels.

That is why you have to scroll right to the left.


----------



## N162E (Aug 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ernsanada said:*
Too many pixels in the picture. The picture should not exceed 800 x 800 pixels.

That is why you have to scroll right to the left. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The pictures are perfect size. What are you looking at?


----------



## MikeF (Aug 10, 2005)

In the post JimH made, at least with my computers and their settings, there are two copies of the same image that are 640X480 pixels side by side that make his images the same as 1280X480. I think that is why some people have to scroll from side to side.


----------



## markdi (Aug 11, 2005)

I guees I am right about color temp vs lumen output.

I wonder what the bulb life is for the costco hid(175 hours or less)?


http://www.intellexual.net/hid.html


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MikeF said:*
In the post JimH made, at least with my computers and their settings, there are two copies of the same image that are 640X480 pixels side by side that make his images the same as 1280X480. I think that is why some people have to scroll from side to side. 

[/ QUOTE ]

MikeF,

Thanks for the explanation.

N162E,

Go to page 7. You will see why you have to scroll left to right.


----------



## N162E (Aug 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ernsanada said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MikeF said:*
In the post JimH made, at least with my computers and their settings, there are two copies of the same image that are 640X480 pixels side by side that make his images the same as 1280X480. I think that is why some people have to scroll from side to side. 

[/ QUOTE ]

MikeF,

Thanks for the explanation.

N162E,

Go to page 7. You will see why you have to scroll left to right. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you sir, I see it now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## JimH (Aug 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MikeF said:*
In the post JimH made, at least with my computers and their settings, there are two copies of the same image that are 640X480 pixels side by side that make his images the same as 1280X480. I think that is why some people have to scroll from side to side. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My bad




, guys. Sorry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif . One (maybe more) too many Mai Tai's.


----------



## MikeF (Aug 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
My bad



, guys. Sorry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif . One (maybe more) too many Mai Tai's. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't know there was such a thing as too many Mai Tai's or tee mini Martoonies!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JimH (Aug 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MikeF said:*
I didn't know there was such a thing as too many Mai Tai's or tee mini Martoonies!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]






My bad again. 
I meant not enough Mai Tai's


----------



## nightlife (Aug 15, 2005)

Just came back from Huntington Lake in the high Sierras.
My son took his 10mcp Thor and I took my Cosco HID. 
While my son was walking down to the lake, he was asked by a person driving by if he had a permit for the light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.
Anyhow, right off the bat we found that both of us could hit the other side of the lake. Getting to the top of the mountain was another story. He could not make it but I could and actually see the trees despite having to go through some haze. 
We were then just playing around shinning them straight up and had just shut them down when we were surprised by a spot on us and some red and blue flashing lights - oh oh - the local forest ranger.
Asked what we were doing and so we told him. 
He then said "Light it up - lets see what it can do"
After the demo, he asked where he could get one and off he went.
A fun time by all

NightLife
Back in civilization /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## StuGatz (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like I got the last one at the Burbank store... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif And it's off to a friend. 

The Yorba Linda, Garden Grove, and even the Bakersfield stores' stock of the HID are now all depleted as well. 

Stuart


----------



## JimH (Aug 16, 2005)

It would be interesting to know how many Costco HID lights were bought by and for CPFers as apposed to how many were bought by the general public. 

I don't think there's any way to know, but it sure would be interesting.


----------



## jfong (Aug 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
It would be interesting to know how many Costco HID lights were bought by and for CPFers as apposed to how many were bought by the general public. 

I don't think there's any way to know, but it sure would be interesting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No way to know exact numbers unless we do a roll-call here (I have one), but sadly, I saw more than a handful sell on eBay for 2x and 3x the Costco price, and someone was trying to sell these on Craigslist (free online classified ads) in my area, and claimed to have 18.


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*jfong said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
It would be interesting to know how many Costco HID lights were bought by and for CPFers as apposed to how many were bought by the general public. 

I don't think there's any way to know, but it sure would be interesting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No way to know exact numbers unless we do a roll-call here (I have one), but sadly, I saw more than a handful sell on eBay for 2x and 3x the Costco price, and someone was trying to sell these on Craigslist (free online classified ads) in my area, and claimed to have 18. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would be me... I bought 17 total. 2 (or more) are being kept by me and one was given to my dad. 
If it makes you feel sad that someone is making $$$, hopefully, I can make you feel better by letting you know that the profit is going to me to buy more lights. I ended up getting some 30w HID MR16 trail tech lights this past week and spent more than I made by selling these lights.


----------



## jfong (Aug 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*blahblahblah said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*jfong said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
It would be interesting to know how many Costco HID lights were bought by and for CPFers as apposed to how many were bought by the general public. 

I don't think there's any way to know, but it sure would be interesting. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No way to know exact numbers unless we do a roll-call here (I have one), but sadly, I saw more than a handful sell on eBay for 2x and 3x the Costco price, and someone was trying to sell these on Craigslist (free online classified ads) in my area, and claimed to have 18. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would be me... I bought 17 total. 2 (or more) are being kept by me and one was given to my dad. 
If it makes you feel sad that someone is making $$$, hopefully, I can make you feel better by letting you know that the profit is going to me to buy more lights. I ended up getting some 30w HID MR16 trail tech lights this past week and spent more than I made by selling these lights. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cool, glad to know that it is a real flashaholic, and not some greedy "ebayer" or someone with a similar mentality (could care less about the product, as long as there is profit, he/she will sell it). What kind of road-trip did you do to pick up so many? Have sales been good so far? 

I've shown off my spolight to one or two people, but not my more serious flashaholic friends yet (I only see them during the day, but the HID is more impressive at night). If any of them wants one, I'll refer them to SIG first, then you.

Edit: Wait... you meant the ebay auctions are you, or craigslist?


----------



## SIG (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the consideration Jfong, but my friend and I have no more to sell! Everyone that saw one ended buying one from our "extra" pool! I should have bought more, but it would have been difficult to fit in the car.


----------



## jfong (Aug 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SIG said:*
Thanks for the consideration Jfong, but my friend and I have no more to sell! Everyone that saw one ended buying one from our "extra" pool! I should have bought more, but it would have been difficult to fit in the car. 

[/ QUOTE ]

wow, I'm not surprised... my friends and I were talking last night about how the beam at night looks like the spotlights used at big celebrations (e.g. red carpet events in Hollywood) and stuff. I wouldn't mind having an extra too...

If blahblahblah is local, then I'll refer my friends to him.


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 16, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*jfong said:*


Cool, glad to know that it is a real flashaholic, and not some greedy "ebayer" or someone with a similar mentality (could care less about the product, as long as there is profit, he/she will sell it). What kind of road-trip did you do to pick up so many? Have sales been good so far? 

I've shown off my spolight to one or two people, but not my more serious flashaholic friends yet (I only see them during the day, but the HID is more impressive at night). If any of them wants one, I'll refer them to SIG first, then you.

Edit: Wait... you meant the ebay auctions are you, or craigslist? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Jfong, I sent you a PM w/ some more details. I'm not the guy who made $200+ on the eBay auction (admittedly, I wouldn't mind being him). I'm in Millbrae, near SFO. I also have a Craigslist ad on right now. 

I drive a 3/4 Ton Diesel truck, so picking these lights up was not a problem at all. I was the one that wiped out most of Bakersfield's stock (except for a couple w/ crushed boxes). It was actually a pretty miserable drive down there. I'm on the peninsula and it's nice and cool weather that I'm used to. 108 degrees is not my idea of fun. 

The lights have been selling well... I've sold some on craigslist and some on eBay. I have not been aggressively selling them (one eBay auction and posted 2nd craigslist ad this week). I personally wouldn't mind keeping all of them, but my lady says to get them out of the garage. 

Last weekend, I was at the Kern River for rafting. There were 8 of us camping by the river. This light was able to light up the mountain. The next time someone falls asleep at the campfire... Use your light to wake them up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

On Sunday, I wanted to cut all the way over to Santa Maria to pick some more up, but it was too late and Costco closed at 6pm. I called last week... Santa Maria had 12, Signal Hill 25, and Santa Clarita 16. According to the Costco guy, those were the only 3 stores left in CA with stock.


----------



## jef (Aug 21, 2005)

ddaadd

Great photo...I'm still laughing


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 2, 2005)

here's your CHANCE to get one and feel good about it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/91383

It's the Hurricane Katrina Relief Raffle.


----------



## fltundra (Sep 2, 2005)

blahblahblah said:


> [ QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> On Sunday, I wanted to cut all the way over to Santa Maria to pick some more up, but it was too late and Costco closed at 6pm. I called last week... Santa Maria had 12, Signal Hill 25, and Santa Clarita 16. According to the Costco guy, those were the only 3 stores left in CA with stock.




I just flew in to seattle from miami hoping that costco here would have the HID lights, boy was i disappointed. Manager looked in computer and there were none left at any of the west coast stores.
Bummer


----------



## wicked1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Can anyone still get one of these and are they willing to? I am in need of one. Please!


----------



## RDavid (Sep 6, 2005)

I am also looking to buy one of these. Anyone have an extra laying around? pm me thanks


----------



## Lightraven (Sep 9, 2005)

I just did a side-by-side comparison of the Maxabeam, Thor and the Costco HID on a dark undeveloped area near the beach. Some of my coworkers were witnesses to the test. I don't own a camera so my description must suffice.

The Thor held its own against the Costco HID. Though not as bright and very yellow, it was still respectable in output and throw. (I noticed a citizen using the Thor the other night to search for trespassers on his ranch. My coworkers found them using my Surefire M3 with HOLA that I loaned them. The borrower was impressed by the M3.)

The Maxabeam adjusted to the same size spot of light as the Costco HID is not nearly as bright and at the center where the HID has an intense hot spot, the Maxabeam has a dark donut hole. When the Maxabeam is switched to momentary boost mode, it is almost as bright as the HID, but not quite (and the hole is still there). Having to aim off with the Maxabeam could be a bit annoying. The Maxa beam is much cleaner--no star pattern or various colors that are mildly distracting. Only when focused to a spot about 1/2 the size of the Costco HID does the Maxabeam on normal mode equal the brightness of the HID and the donut hole closes.


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 10, 2005)

I tried an experiment recently. I hiked around carrying both of my Costco HID's while camping. After about a mile they start feeling pretty heavy. 
 I really did do this, the night before I was carrying my 15MCP Thor Magnum, and the night before that my two 10MCP Thors. We were camping on the central coast of California at the Pismo Beach North Camp ground. If any of you are familiar with this area, I could light up dimly but noticeably the brown painted bottom of the pier up by the sand. This is probably close to 1 mile away. This pier is rather well lit so I was very suprised. I did not do any pics because my wife had the camera I have used in the past and I was not about to let my new one get near Pismo Beach's super fine sand. :wave:


----------



## Stillphoto (Nov 2, 2005)

So...has anyone come up with a way to make the beam less "artifacty?" I know I may possibly give up a little throw doing so, but Id like it to be pretty smooth. Also, anyone gutted one of these and shoehorned the components into something else? when i saw the size thats all i could imagine doing if i was ever going to use this thing regularly.


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 3, 2005)

I think i need one!! I do not have any stores by me that sell them, so does someone want to sell me a new one? If so how much would it be shipped to 11971 in NY

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Xzn (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey anyone have one too? I'm in northern california. Heard rumors costco might restock?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 13, 2005)

I wonder whether Costco is going to stock them _everywhere_ this time around, or if they're still going to test-market them in the west for awhile.


----------



## Xzn (Nov 13, 2005)

Well it is mid november... any news yet?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 28, 2005)

I think if the price is anything over $100, I'd rather buy a Havis Shields instead.


----------

